# itrader number



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just notice my itrader is the highest, even pass the almightly itrader record holder Patrick aka mykiss... I know this won't stay long enough for me to enjoy at least for tonight, I beat Patrick on the itrader count...

Aug/30/2010 12:11am

Thank you for all the support...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

and to think i was happy to even get 5, lol


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

congrat.. 
when i will got your level!!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha congrats...well at least Pat is in the same business with you...so..congrats on the success..haha. thanks for the good stuffs


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm A little friendly competition between business partners. Congrats on the itraders, and building a successful business. Make sure this friendly little competition remains just that friendly.

Steve


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

woohoo charles!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

now i'm starting to miss my old itrader count. it was around 30 already.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I was way behind Patrick on the old itrader. He was 500+, I was 400+.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love it while it lasts!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well done Charles


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

well done Charles, and well deserved IMO. My itrader is already higher than it was pre-crash.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, I would not be here without your support... thanks everyone.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Two great assets to this hobby and community.Thanks for being here and helping all of us out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

102? That's it? It would only take me 10 years to get that many.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz


----------

